

Couple of interesting Indian Startups - desistartups
http://www.desistartups.in/2008/05/07/interesting-startups-desistartups/

======
poppysan
they are copycat companies just focused on the indian market. Id like to see
more creativity come out of such a skilled, educated country.

~~~
desistartups
I slightly disagree. There is a tradeoff between what the local market wants
Vs what startups develop. Frankly, the local market in India doesn't need a
startup that can index all the planets and stars and make it searchable. They
first need something as simple as this one.

